

Postcards from the Edge of Consciousness (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/27/dark-matter/postcards-from-the-edge-of-consciousness-rp

======
acd
What happens when you combine a floating chamber with a VR headset such as the
Occulus rift or Steam VR?

Will that enable you to be totally immensed in the virtual world?

~~~
kleer001
That would be problematic as part of the experience of sense dep is lack of
sensory input. Also, the salt water really stings if it gets in your eyes. So,
how to attach the goggles?

------
kleer001
tl;dr term paper on sens dep tanks.

Yes, isolation tanks, aka sensory deprivation tanks. Been popular for a while
now. What's the big whup?

Oh, it's well written and exhaustively researched. Easy tone. Fun pictures I
haven't seen before. Hmmm, not bad.

